# Spitting while smoking



## Barnaby Jones (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi guys. New here from Florida. Been smoking cigars for a couple months now.

I got a question. I get this urge to spit on some cigars. Especially outside. The problem is if I swallow it leaves a salty taste in my mouth and makes me gag and get woozy. 

Does everyone spit like me?


----------



## BigCat (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't, but I also don't leave the cigar in my mouth when I am not puffing on it. If you do this, it might explain the reaction you are having. Also have something to drink with your cigar, even if it is just water. I've never felt the urge to spit actually. I know others do.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

I have never had any urge to spit while smoking. I have seen a couple of threads on it so your not alone.

I personally am always drinking as such it must stop the urge to spit.


----------



## Fortune500 (Jan 22, 2008)

Barnaby Jones said:


> Hi guys. New here from Florida. Been smoking cigars for a couple months now.
> 
> I got a question. I get this urge to spit on some cigars. Especially outside. The problem is if I swallow it leaves a salty taste in my mouth and makes me gag and get woozy.
> 
> Does everyone spit like me?


I do on occasion. Not sure what it is... some cigars just set off the saliva glands more, and that stuff is high in the nicotine. I'm sure someone will come along with a better explanation than that.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

I do. Not sure what it is but cigars definitely make me spit, I haven't noticed it being more severe with one type of cigar vs. another.

I do try to keep something to drink at all times. If not I will get a dry, burning sensation that make my kind of choke and have to do the 'throat thing' and spit a loogey. I know, that's nasty... but it's the truth.


----------



## GrantAJohnson (Dec 29, 2008)

I spit occasionally when I smoke outside but I attribute it to the years I spent dipping.


----------



## Barnaby Jones (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for the quick responses guys. So it looks like most people spit instead of swallowing. And from first hand experience I can see why.u

Thanks again!

:drinking:


----------



## HIM_Tattoos (Jul 17, 2008)

I don't when I smoke cigars, but, I do constantly with cigarettes, also... other... herbal supplements make me want to spit as well. At first when I first started smoking I found that if I don't spit, and I swallow it, I would get a stomachache.

Can't tell you why, it might have something to do with one or more chemicals that you are absorbing via your mouth that react and make you do this. Although now that I think about it, it would make sense for you to salivate, just as your eye waters when you get something in it.

I don't know why but yes I do it, so cheers :drinking:


----------



## smokering10 (Feb 26, 2008)

Barnaby Jones said:


> Hi guys. New here from Florida. Been smoking cigars for a couple months now.
> 
> I got a question. I get this urge to spit on some cigars. Especially outside. The problem is if I swallow it leaves a salty taste in my mouth and makes me gag and get woozy.
> 
> Does everyone spit like me?


yea i know exactly what you mean, my mouth becomes a water spikett when i start smoking. i thought i was the only one but to be honest the only way i deal with it is to just swallow it or spit in a garbage can.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I spit when I am smoking outside, don't ask me why. :dunno:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

If Im outside I'll spit. I usually have water to drink with me to keep my pallette clean.


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

I spit more if the cigar has a strong or bitter taste. I do it less if it's milder.


----------



## Phantom57 (Jan 15, 2009)

It's the nicotine. If you have to spit, look for a milder cigar.


----------



## OB1 Stogie (Sep 29, 2006)

Darrell said:


> I spit when I am smoking outside, don't ask me why. :dunno:


Yep, I dont know what it is but I'm in the same boat.....makes my wife INSANE!!!


----------



## blckthree (Jan 19, 2008)

There's a potted plant in the garage for the winter which has become my spitoon. I hope it survives the winter! I look at it like I am giving the plant some water. 

Mike :ss


----------



## Prospector (Oct 31, 2008)

Some cigars make me salivate more than others - I suspect it's the nicotine but don't know that for sure. Once the saliva starts to flow it's either spit or swallow - no other choice. If convenient I prefer to spit.


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

blckthree said:


> There's a potted plant in the garage for the winter which has become my spitoon. I hope it survives the winter! I look at it like I am giving the plant some water.
> 
> Mike :ss


The plant's going to start loving cigars. Watch, next time you sit next to it, it will lean towards you.


----------



## HIM_Tattoos (Jul 17, 2008)

roughrider said:


> The plant's going to start loving cigars. Watch, next time you sit next to it, it will lean towards you.


----------



## bigswanging23 (Jan 21, 2009)

Prospector said:


> Once the saliva starts to flow it's either spit or swallow - no other choice. If convenient I prefer to spit.


No one's gonna knock this high-arching softball out of the park?

But to the OP, yes, I will turn the garage floor into a virtual minefield.


----------



## Gosamp (Aug 4, 2017)

I spit constantly when I smoke, inside or outside (of course I don't spit on the floor). But it's nasty. I do believe though, that if you wait at least a minute between puffs, you won't have to spit, or at least, not as much. What happens is that the tongue gets burned when we puff constantly, or take double, triple puffs in a row, like I do sometime. When the tongue gets arid, it stimulates salivation.


----------

